

Olin Shivers: History of T - pmoriarty
http://www.paulgraham.com/thist.html#

======
pmcjones
More on T here:
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/scheme_fam...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/scheme_family/#T_)
.

